# Looking for US Amps 2000X repair.....



## Tacoo (Apr 16, 2011)

I figured this might be the best place to post this,

I am looking for someone that can do burnt board repairs on 2 US amps 2000X Circa 1999.

I have spoken with US amps directly and they do not do burnt board repairs anymore.

I have 2 and would be willing to sacrifice 1 for parts or what have you to get 1 up and running.

If anyone knows where I can have this service done by a legit/reputable company/individual please let me know.

Cheers,


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Tacoo said:


> I figured this might be the best place to post this,
> 
> I am looking for someone that can do burnt board repairs on 2 US amps 2000X Circa 1999.
> 
> ...


We do - but I don't need the other amp to get it working unless you want two working amps back.  Bear in mind that it may take 5-7 hours to rebuild this amplifier at an hourly rate of $45USD and might exceed the replacement cost of the amp. Plus, consider the cost of shipping to the USA and back...

How burnt are you talking? Can you take some pics and post them here?

I can rebuild anything from pinpricks to half-dollar sized holes. The repaired section is usually visible and looks like someone patched a different color PCB into the board. I think the 2000x has a dark green board, and while we have multiple solder mask coatings, it probably won't match exactly.


----------



## Tacoo (Apr 16, 2011)

I will try to get pics of them up on here asap. The amps are in Manitoba with a friend, I will get him to take some photos for me. One is in the chassis complete and one is board removed from heatsink. 

I am not concerned about the appearance of the fix as it will mounted be so the board wont be seen.


----------



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

give Victor a call

Color Creations
6101 s I-35 svc rd
Oklahoma City, OK 
73149


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

On the phoenix phorum, look for a guy names Eric D, aka, Dr. Fosgate. he specializes in this kind of repair and will do it without braking the bank!


----------

